# Best book on pigeons?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

I always feed the feral pigeons in my city, and love to watch them walk at the speed of sound..can anyone recommend a good book on pigeons, about pigeon varieties, etc?

thanks

TCS


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

One old stand by that everyone seems to have, including me is the pigeon book:

Pigeons by Matthew M. Vriends.

It has a little bit about everything including breeds.


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> One old stand by that everyone seems to have, including me is the pigeon book:
> 
> Pigeons by Matthew M. Vriends.
> 
> It has a little bit about everything including breeds.




Thanks!
I just bought one off Ebay, I cant wait to read it.
I am curious if ferals can be 'adopted', or if they are set in thier ways and like thier independence..They are so used to people they seem partially tame anyway....I would like to have the kind of pigeons that walks around my city- but im not inclined to pigeon-nap any pidgies...I live in a city apartment, but when iu have the bread to have a home in the country, I AM going to raise pigeons...My friends think Im crazy for loving pigeons.

regards


tarn Stephanos


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*My friends too*

thought I was nuts to have a pigeon. But I don't believe in "accidents" and Mr. Squeaks, I am convinced, would not be alive today if I had not found him and brought him home. Everything just seemd to fall into place when I needed help and an Avian Vet. He seems quite healthy and happy with 4 cats and his mate (me) in a l bdrm apartment. The antics between Squeaks and the cats is an endless source of entertainment. They are all teaching me A LOT! 

When I found out about this site, I posted his story in the STORY section and have been following threads/posts since.

While you will enjoy the book, this site has EVERYTHING you need to know about pigeons. And, if any questions are unusual, someone will know a reference.

Welcome to the world of pigeons and their people!


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> One old stand by that everyone seems to have, including me is the pigeon book:
> 
> Pigeons by Matthew M. Vriends.
> 
> It has a little bit about everything including breeds.




Good book, but it didnt really touch on ferals- is there a book dedicated to the city dwelling feral pigeons? Im not too interested in those giant throated of fluffy footed fancy pigeons...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TitanicWreck said:


> Good book, but it didnt really touch on ferals- is there a book dedicated to the city dwelling feral pigeons? Im not too interested in those giant throated of fluffy footed fancy pigeons...



I'm sorry you didn't find much information on ferals, but I myself did see a specific chapter dedicated to pigeons in the wild, Understanding Your Pigeon. It talks about their breeding,their enemies, nests, defense,feeding behavior in the wild, etc. While some of it is different from domestic, they do coincide in several areas and it does seem like they are talking about domestic pigeons.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi TitanicWreck*

You might wish to do a Search on Project Pigeon Watch. There are various informative links....browse away...I think you will find what you are looking for through Project Pigeon Watch...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The Vriends book is an excellent one on all aspects of housing, food, breeding and health.

I don't think there are many books about ferals, though we have a couple which are quite old and just individuals' stories about them.

There is one book I have which is specifically about them, and is a study on population, biology and 'behavioral ecology'. It is aimed at professional and amateur ornithologists and others with, at least in part, a 'scientific' and statistical interest. It is very informative and there are chapters on such things as 

Mate choice and pair bonding
Nestsites
Development
Plumage and flight
Social behavior
Population studies
The relationship between people and pigeons.

This is "Feral Pigeons" by Johnston & Janiga (1995) ISBN 0-19-508409-8
Published by Oxford University Press

Can't recall the price, but it ain't cheap, and I don't know how available it still is.

John


----------



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> I'm sorry you didn't find much information on ferals, but I myself did see a specific chapter dedicated to pigeons in the wild, Understanding Your Pigeon. It talks about their breeding,their enemies, nests, defense,feeding behavior in the wild, etc. While some of it is different from domestic, they do coincide in several areas and it does seem like they are talking about domestic pigeons.



I actually found the book to be excellent- I just hope to find a book focused on feral rock doves, laden with photos of the many color variations..


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The book I detailed earlier, I have to add, is not big on photographs (reading what you were saying there about pics)

John


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Pigeons of americe is a newr book covers several breeds. NOW I do not know of any that relate to ferals only. ecept that some may show pictures of some. Ferals adapt well as kept pigeons. AND will probably live longer as well. As they will not have to endure natures rath. And settle in well as any other breed. Many a persons first pigeons have been ferals. You could yourself start taking your own pictures of the birds. And as keeping them you can get most any book on pigeon keeping and relate to the same. As ferals have the same basic care needs as other pigeons. subject to the same feeds. same sicknesses. as well same loft or cage requirements AND you can order roller bands to band them as most are about the same size.


----------

